# How to load a boat on a bunk trailer.



## willcfish

Boat loading made easy. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT4m8d2E_7c


----------



## 60hertz

first drunk boater videos...now how to's! 

You're going to kill or seriously hurt yourself when that boat flies off the trailer with the engine throttled up like that too!

do you like SPAM?


----------



## willcfish

*Judge me by all my posts.*

Sometimes I get on a safety kick. Sometimes I'm teaching beginners. I will never please everyone and don't intend to but am sure there is some of the work I have done you will like. I am an avid fisherman and outdoorsman. I only wish you the best and tight lines. We either live with each others flaws or tear ourselves apart for the anti's to consume. :thumbup:


----------



## nojerseydevil

Strange way to load a boat. Who leaves their motor revin like that and leaves the seat? Weird, but if he makes it happen--more power to him, just not for me...

NJD


----------



## X-Shark

> Strange way to load a boat. Who leaves their motor revin like that and leaves the seat?


 Seen FWC do it plenty of times.


But on another note....You could tell that was a little steeper ramp. But again the typical fault is backing the trailer to deep.
The side bunks saved him on that. boat did not float off to the side.

To prevent that you back in and get the bunks wet....Then pull forward. How Much?

That varies on all trailers and takes a little learning curve.

The side bunks are mandatory on flat bottom boats, as there is nothing to cradle. At Galvaz where the current runs hard you will be glad you have them.

He is a Lucky guy to have a wife that can back a trailer. Very few can or ever even want to try. I have a Gal That can.


----------



## drifterfisher

I have noticed on some ramps that are shallow the "blowout" caused by loading a boat with the motor. Just a thought when using shallow ramps.


----------



## Realtor

nojerseydevil said:


> Strange way to load a boat. Who leaves their motor revin like that and leaves the seat? Weird, but if he makes it happen--more power to him, just not for me...
> 
> NJD


This is just how I do it when I am by myself.


----------



## RockB

drifterfisher said:


> I have noticed on some ramps that are shallow the "blowout" caused by loading a boat with the motor. Just a thought when using shallow ramps.


And then the guy with a bigger boat has his trailer drop off the end of the concrete. Good luck pulling out of that with the boat on the trailer.


----------



## drifterfisher

flcaptainbill said:


> And then the guy with a bigger boat has his trailer drop off the end of the concrete. Good luck pulling out of that with the boat on the trailer.


Its a pain in the arse with a bass boat to. Boat trailers have winches built in for a reason.


----------



## TURTLE

*I don't get this. I have always since day one on my first boat drove right onto the trailer like I thought we all did and had my wife pull me out and then take out the plug , strap down and ride. I have NEVER HAD TO LEAVE MY MOTOR RUNNING and for sure not reved up like that. That's scary as hell! Does your boat slip off the trailer? I don't put my trailer near that far and mine does not move an inch. I turn off the motor go to the bow , and hook up the crank , and that's that. Seems very over work kind of method here, but as the other guy said , I'm glad it works for you, but hope no one dies while your doing it.*


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

uh yea hats off to the wife backing the trailer ,,but somewhere theres a video of a boat jumping off the trailer in the back of a truck


----------



## captken

*Dang hard on boat ramps*

Lots of places do not allow power loading


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

drifterfisher said:


> I have noticed on some ramps that are shallow the "blowout" caused by loading a boat with the motor. Just a thought when using shallow ramps.


Yep, and if it is a concrete ramp, the concrete almost always ends to soon to prevent the underlying bottom from being washed out.
Then the ramp collapses.
Then the local gooberment has no funds for years to fix it.

Hence powerloading is frowned upon most places.

Keep in mind the expenditure of our taxdollars to fix the ramp can't be spent to improve other other things maintained via taxdollars.


----------



## snookman

Nothing personal but when you come to a ramp and your trailer drops off either getting you stuck or trailer damage. You can thank those who power their boats on and blow out holes and damage a ramp. Like I said nothing personal but I have went to ramps down south that it makes it harder for people to load their boats because of the blow out holes from others.


----------



## pappastratos

its good and all, but I like the videos where they back the truck all the way in the water, run the boat over the bow stop, try 10 or 15 times to load, (i have done that before,,)


----------



## willcfish

Havn't we all. LOL


----------



## jwabnitz

i used to do that, until i missed the wooden beam and cracked my fiberglass hull


----------



## Realtor

If you ever want to know what you may be doing wrong, read the PFF.


----------



## sealark

Nothing wrong with hooking it up that way. I did see two other things that I think are wrong. #1 The assumption that led lights don't need to be disconnected BS they draw current and a pin hole in the wiring and bingo electrolysis. #2 Watch how he has the hookup threaded it goes from the winch up and over the roller. The roller bracket should be lowered so it is below the winch. I don't see how the way it's set up he could ever pull the boat all the way up and touch the roller using the winch.


----------



## As56hley

Strange way to load a boat. Who leaves their motor revin like that and leaves the seat? Weird, but if he makes it happen--more power to him, just not for me...


----------



## kahala boy

One can always count on the PFF to pick the fly shit out of the pepper....


----------



## RMS

The method illustrated is the way most seasoned bass fishermen that I know do it. 

Ramps that are washed out at the end are simply some combination of too short, inadequately engineered, or of deficient materials.


----------



## willcfish

Thank You RMS, That is the best explanation I have heard and I agree with you 100%.


----------



## jim t

I have a buddy that used to do a lot of skiing near Memphis with a lot of buddies. They would all bring their boats, ski, and drink beer.

My buddy had a couple too many so he wisely let his wife drive the boat back to the ramp and attempt to get the boat on the trailer. She backed the truck and trailer back into a ramp she was not familiar with. She got in the boat and tried to get the boat up onto the trailer, but kept sliding back off.

My buddy was ashore and coaching her... "More throttle, honey... more throttle..." Well this went on for about 5 minutes She was getting frustrated, he just kept saying "More throttle, dang it..."

Well she had enough, she backed up off the trailer and gunned it. She made it up on the trailer, then over the post and into the truck bed.

Still half in the bag, my buddy knew he was in trouble. Wisely,...he raised two big thumbs up and simply said " Good job, honey..."

Jim


----------



## sniperpeeps

Realtor said:


> This is just how I do it when I am by myself.


Yep that's the way to do it solo. Put my cape 24 on the trailer every time in about 30 seconds like that.


----------



## willcfish

That's hysterical Tim T. 
He was a wise man.


----------



## NoMoSurf

captken said:


> Lots of places do not allow power loading


Never seen THAT stop anyone from doing it.

I had a couple of people at a "No power loading" ramp giggling at me today for leading my 15ft skiff onto the trailer by hand with the bow line and then using the winch to pull it onto the trailer. Never cranked the motor.

Then we watched them powerload their boat at a dirt ramp... Great Job @ss Clowns!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jim t

Is there a posted "no power loading" ramp around pensacola?
Jim


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



kahala boy said:


> One can always count on the PFF to pick the fly shit out of the pepper....


Ain't that the truth. Worst thing about the PFF


----------



## sniperpeeps

jim t said:


> Is there a posted "no power loading" ramp around pensacola?
> Jim


I have never seen one in destin or Pensacola. You can "power load" without revving your engines hard. Once you learn the perfect depth for your trailer just one quick bump will slide it up and hold it while you clip on. It's all about what works for you. I wish some folks knew how to load a trailer better in any fashion because waiting on someone that takes ten minutes to put a boat on a trailer kind of sucks.


----------



## willcfish

Yes, it would slide right back off without power.


----------



## Gafjry

off the end of the concrete. Good luck pulling out of that with the boat on the trailer.


----------



## naclh2oDave

Yup, I run solo most of the time and almost always load the boat on the trailer this way. Doesn't have to be WOT but it makes all the difference in the world when it is done properly. ....It's only stupid if it doesn't work.


----------



## pappastratos

most owners of private launches do not like you power-loading the boat on the trailer. It digs out the launch. About the boat sliding off the trailer, my trailer had the big V bow bracket with the white piece of plastic in the center, it would slide off the trailer at the launch. You had to keep the motor running to keep it on the trailer. The V is now gone!


----------



## tiderider

Been launching and recovering boats for more than a few years. Can't say I've ever had to "power" the boat onto the trailer. A well fit trailer does make the job easier. If there is a secret to an easy recovery it would be getting the trailer the right distance into the water. To shallow and it'll need to be painfully winched up, to deep and the boat will float in every direction. Get it right and the boat will be just a foot away from hook up and solidly on the trailer. Reach over, hook it up, climb down to the trailer, winch it tight, get in the truck and drive away.


----------

